# Shimano M122 Mtn Bike Shoes



## Mastamind (Jul 13, 2006)

So I just bought a pair of Shimano M122 shoes. I'm still using a platform pedal, but I want to make the switch. I'm looking for opinions. I'm willing to spend around $100. I've been looking at Shimano 540, and the Crank Bros. Candy C's.


----------



## hankthetank (Mar 19, 2006)

If you don't ride in wet and muddy conditions very often, Shimano would be the way to go. Either the 520 or the 540 would be excellent choices. If you have trouble clipping in with Shimano cleats during muddy conditions, egg beaters would be the way to go but I'm not sure about the long term durability and bearings with the egg beaters.


----------

